# Is it just me?



## lonelyhusband321 (Feb 18, 2014)

I have been having miserable experiences here lately, from a technology standpoint.

I have trouble logging in, posting and in everything I do.

I have to wait a couple seconds between key strokes or it just simply does not "take". Takes 3 - 4 attempts to log in because some key strokes are ignored...

SUPER frustrating.....


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

I have the same problems.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

No, it's not just you. I have experienced those issues too.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

At least you can log in. I have to use a proxy server and I don't have access to most of the functions, such as the like button, for example.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Can you show me what the site looks like for you on proxy?

Kyle


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

Yungster said:


> Can you show me what the site looks like for you on proxy?
> 
> Kyle


One example...


----------



## lonelyhusband321 (Feb 18, 2014)

Can anything be done? Perhaps a webmaster or whatever can take a look?

For me, personally (not trying to speak for anyone else), I've been pretty inactive of late because of it. Life is demanding, and I simply don't want to spend five minutes to post an otherwise three second post. I'd love to "be there" for people more, but it's just too much of a hassle.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

When you get that display if you highlight where the icons should go does it show anything?
Also what proxy are you using?
Kyle


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

Yungster said:


> When you get that display if you highlight where the icons should go does it show anything?
> Also what proxy are you using?
> Kyle


When I posted that screenshot I was using a free proxy but have now paid for a 6 month subscription (just 20 bucks) for a premium proxy service from ibVPN. Everything is now working as it should, but it's a damned shame I have to pay more to even access TAM for 6 months than I pay for an entire year supporting it.

:crazy:


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Its really bad. I hate to do it, but I've had to use addblock and its much better.


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

uhtred said:


> Its really bad. I hate to do it, but I've had to use addblock and its much better.


Since I got an ad blocker, my pages load quickly. Haven't had a problem since.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Its really too bad. The site has a right to make money but when they overload on adds, it becomes unusable. 

Add blocker is blocking 22 adds just on this page (!!!). No wonder the site is unusuably slow. 




CynthiaDe said:


> Since I got an ad blocker, my pages load quickly. Haven't had a problem since.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Hey guys,

The text editor should be showing all the edit options now. Is anyone still having issues with that not loading any of the options? If so, please let us know what browser your using.

In regards to site slowness, I know that the creative team has been meeting with the ad team to see if there is a way that they can optimize site speed, but I believe they are still testing before the go ahead and make any of those changes live.

~Sheena


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

Yungster said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> The text editor should be showing all the edit options now. Is anyone still having issues with that not loading any of the options? If so, please let us know what browser your using.
> 
> ...


I've never had a problem with the text editor and I just checked it. It's still working fine.

I hope the team can come up with a solution. I know the site needs to make money to survive.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

CynthiaDe said:


> I hope the team can come up with a solution.


I completely agree with you. 

~Sheena


----------

